# vop setattr



## fluca1978 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,
I'm trying to understand the path to some file system level operations, and I see that there is an operation in the vop operation structure that is named _vop_setattr_ which is often referred to an operation that will be called by a lot of syscalls related to file system operations. I'd like to understand when and how such operation is called, since I cannot find any direct reference in, for instance, the ufs implementation. I suspect it is a general routine called by the kernel itself somewhere I cannot find.
Any help is appreciated.


----------

